# help me with install?



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

heya guys...i would need someone with experiences to help me install pixel ad script...there are instructions for it but i cant still install it...whoever will help me will get some free pixels on my site to advertise his website...i perfer we meed on msn and help me step by step 

so any interested post msn plx  see ya


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I can give it a shot. Can you post a link with some info so that I can get a little caught up and try it a little bit on my box first.

Cheers!


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

i sent ya pm readed it?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. It would appear that this is a windows product? I won't have access to my windows box until next week so I will have to wait until then.

Cheers!


----------

